# Bald spot on top of foot



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

My 18week old recently developed what looks like a bald spot on top of one of his toes. it doesnt seem to itch or bother gim at all. 

dont know if it is just an allergic reaction to something or an infection of some sort. i will take him to the vet but just wanted some opinion from you guys. Does ne one has or had the same problem? If so any information would help. Thanks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Young dogs especially sometimes get mange. The immune system is not strong enough yet for some. Does he have any thinning areas around his eyes? I skin scrap can he done on the area to confirm. Allergies are another possibility, but I would think he would be really messing with that area, very itchy/licking a lot.


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Nope he doesn't have any thinning hair aroun the eyes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

